# Just had a revelation about Animal Crossing...



## Mike! (Jun 1, 2013)

After playing Population Growing and Wild World for a year each, andNew Leaf for a month, I came to the startling revelation last night that once a fish is hooked on your fishing line and swimming around in circles, you don't need to keep the A button held down.  Please tell me I'm not the only one that did this!

Does anyone else have any stories of obvious things about the series they didn't find out until playing for ages?


----------



## Pontus (Jun 1, 2013)

Uhh..I guess you are the only :|


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 1, 2013)

Mike! said:


> After playing Population Growing and Wild World for a year each, andNew Leaf for a month, I came to the startling revelation last night that once a fish is hooked on your fishing line and swimming around in circles, you don't need to keep the A button held down.  Please tell me I'm not the only one that did this!
> 
> Does anyone else have any stories of obvious things about the series they didn't find out until playing for ages?









I didn't know this. Call me a noob.


----------



## Lampokos (Jun 1, 2013)

I knew that, but I still do it, lol.


----------



## Roknar (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't hold it, but I always rapidly tap A once it's hooked haha. Never knew that though, thanks!


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2013)

I just tap the A button once wot


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

Roknar said:


> I don't hold it, but I always rapidly tap A once it's hooked haha. Never knew that though, thanks!



Isn't this what you're supposed to do?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 1, 2013)

I figured that out about two years ago, but since I've been doing it for so long, I just continue to do it lol. Plus, I tap A, I don't hold it down.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 1, 2013)

I didn't know this, so that's cool!

I'm still going to hold down that button like my life depends on it though. xD Because that entire time I will be going "DON'T BE A SEA BASS OR SO HELP ME-"


----------



## Puddle (Jun 1, 2013)

I used to tap A rapidly on the GameCube version.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jun 2, 2013)

Never really Thought about it, but I did press A a lot. Thanks Now I need to try it. Haha


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 4, 2013)

I know, but I like to keep pressing it for effect


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

Wait, is this just like the pressing A and B thing that people do for Pokemon?


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

I realized when I got the first game that A wasn't needed to be pressed the whole time.


----------



## Princess (Jun 4, 2013)

I've always rapidly tapped the A button.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 4, 2013)

It's been scientifically proven that holding down the A button will get you a better fish.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> It's been scientifically proven that holding down the A button will get you a better fish.



Lol. You made me actually lol. You must be joking?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 5, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Lol. You made me actually lol. You must be joking?



I never joke about science.

NEVER.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 5, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> It's been scientifically proven that holding down the A button will get you a better fish.



I'm going to MythBusters with this >.>


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 5, 2013)

I always mash the A button.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 5, 2013)

I always use to rapidly press A I never thought about holding it tho.


----------



## Blues (Jun 5, 2013)

Mike! said:


> After playing Population Growing and Wild World for a year each, andNew Leaf for a month, I came to the startling revelation last night that once a fish is hooked on your fishing line and swimming around in circles, you don't need to keep the A button held down.  Please tell me I'm not the only one that did this!
> 
> Does anyone else have any stories of obvious things about the series they didn't find out until playing for ages?



Hey, that's cool. I didn't realize that at all. Man, what else have I missed?


----------



## amerlene (Jun 13, 2013)

I've always held down the A button too. I never wanted to let go of it in case I lost the fish. I guess it gives my thumbs a rest now


----------

